# Connecting to Bluetooth Keyboard!!!!



## imaximax1 (Aug 24, 2011)

so my ipad wireless keyboard arrived!

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/wireles...ad-black-58180

when trying to connect, it asked for a pairing code, but i wasnt given anything. After some googling i found the answer.

just type in anything (i typed in say '1'), then type that in the keyboard then enter. (same as you would phone to phone.

Im sure this works for any other keyboard.

oh and a quick review on that keyboard, works well, keys small (big hands tho), escape key does same function as button on touchpad which is nice (same as all the extra function buttons tho, but that is as expected)

oh and backspace wont repeat when held down, but overall good buy.


----------



## waiving (Sep 9, 2011)

i've had good luck with several different brands of bluetooth keyboards - none of them were marketed as tablet keyboards, just run of the mill keyboards from logitech to apple first gen bluetooth keyboards that came with the emac and imac. just keep in mind that when you are asked to enter a pairing code for the keyboard that is something you can create yourself. you are not being asked to enter a preset code to pair with the keyboard. after you enter it on the touchpad and hit the "ok" button, that's when you go to the keyboard itself, enter in the same code and hit the enter button - all as imaximax1 stated.

after a moment the spinning circle on the touchpad should pause and then pairing should commence. i have not learned all the keyboard "shortcuts" yet, but i know there are a handful of them.


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

Married my iMac keyboard to it the 1st day I got my 32gb Touchpad. Easy.


----------

